# U.S.S. DEFIANT TOS Glow Edition



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Finally got this kit finished! 

It didn't take long. I didn't have to paint the entire model, just the original windows, front and rear Nacells as well as the navigational deflector assembly. 

I used my LGM Polishing Kit with some 3M wetsandpaper for model cars to go from 180 grit up to 15 000 grit sandpaper for that "Smooth" look. I also used the Franz Joseph numbering system on the kit to keep in tradition of the rest of my models. Enjoy!


















The bridge of the U.S.S. DEFIANT. Under the dome is a paper copy of the bridge from an old Star Trek book. You just have to love the new "Crystal Clear" dome pieces! Sure beats the old AMT "Fogged Glass" effect for this.









The ship in "Interphase", caught between two parrallel universes. Note the sensor dish. It's spray painted from a good distance to allow some of the glow effect to shine through during "Interphase".


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks great! I love seeing these built up. Great job on this.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I used my LGM Polishing Kit with some 3M wetsandpaper for model cars to go from 180 grit up to 15 000 grit sandpaper for that "Smooth" look. I also used the Franz Joseph numbering system on the kit to keep in tradition of the rest of my models. Enjoy!


"Smooth"? Dang thing looks like it's made of porcelain. Great Job! :thumbsup:

I love the interphase effects too. Nicely Done.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Great looking build!

What are the other ship name/registry number decals included with the Defiant in the glow version?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you guys! 

The decal sheet is the same one as in all the current 18"er kits.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

*GLOWY FUN!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Heh - that looks great! That would be a fun project with my kids! By the way, how did you shoot the glow-in-the-dark pics? Tripod, I assume, and a really long exposure....?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> The decal sheet is the same one as in all the current 18"er kits.


I haven't had an 18" kit since AMT owned them.

They mention that there set has a "few" of the most popular ships,

so I'm assuming they aren't like the old decals with all 12 ships which you had to manually place the curved saucer numbers.

Plus the typeface looks more accurate.

So I'm guessing they don't have all 12 ships anymore?(Though the typeface looks WAY better).

That being said I was wondering what ship names/numbers are on the current decals.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX guys! I will have to look at the new sheet for names when I get a moment. 

The new decal sheet is the full size of the box and includes enough decals to make The Cage Pilot film Miniature, the "Where No Man Has Gone Before" Second Pilot and the production enterprise. There's 2 sets of window decals for the ship as well as @ 12 different names and numbers. 

They use the Greg Jein number/names instead of the old Franz Joseph ones and include "Curved" number decals to make positioning easier. Also, the saucer top grid lines are removed.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Obligatory nitpicking: NCC-1717, according to FJ, is the USS *Defiance*, not Defiant.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That might have been a typo on FJ's part, but I know he got his info from the Balintine Books "Making of Star Trek". I also have this book and I will look up if it says Defiance there or Defiant. 

However...close enough for me!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Your build makes me want to get one of these! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveR said:


> Your build makes me want to get one of these! :thumbsup:


Same here!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

DR.Brad said:


> Heh - that looks great! That would be a fun project with my kids! By the way, how did you shoot the glow-in-the-dark pics? Tripod, I assume, and a really long exposure....?


Actually, I have a digital Canon camera and I set it up on the tri-pod, set it to "Macro" and "10 second timer" using the "Indoor Light" setting. 

I then shut off all my lights and waited for the LCD screen to adjust to the glow effect and lock in it's apperature (Which was very slow). 

I then pushed the shutter button, which started the timer "Beeping". When the timer runs down and the camera is about to take the picture, the warning beeps become faster. 

So what I did was to set the camera up in the dark pointing at the glowing ship, click the shutter, turn on a light or two to get the glow plastic "Charged up", and then when the timer started to quickly Beep", I turned off the lights and the camera took the picture of the ship at the highest point of it glowing.

I made the mistake, in my picture editing software, of enhancing the picture to try and brighten up the glow effect. However, this also brightened up the black backdrop and turned some of the pictures grainy. So the really dark ones are "Un-enhanced".

@ Steve R and Robiwon - I have 1 of these for sale at my hobby shop, Monster Hobbies under "Products" and in the "Hang out in the Hanger" heading under the "Area 51 Secret Space Hanger" sub-section. I didn't want to make this a "Sales Thread" though.

www.monster-hobbies.com


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks like they may have added a clear plastic piece for the "homing beacon" dome light that sits over the shuttlebay as well, is that right?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

nope, just a decal.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

"The Making of Star Trek" was written between the second and third season, and therefore well before "The Tholian Web" was produced. No mention of the Defiant at all.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

True. I have my copy here - in two parts...mainly because the book binding fell appart.:wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I absolutely love the "glow in the dark" effect. Always did like any kind of toy or model that glowed when I was a kid. A truly beautiful build !!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

They ran the Tholian episode Saturday on MeTV so I sat down and watched it.

R2 knew what they were doing when they made the Defiant glow kit!

The shots of the Defiant they did in the Remastered version looked like they gave up on the CGI version of the ship, made a glow plastic version and pulled out the old Black Light!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great build MadCap!:thumbsup:
Awesome.
-Jim


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks amazing--how did you fill seams? Did I read right that the sensor grid lines have been eliminated from the mould?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bullitt3980 said:


> That looks amazing--how did you fill seams? Did I read right that the sensor grid lines have been eliminated from the mould?


Fill the seams? Never did! I just used an old automotive body works sanding technique and cross-sanded the seam lines down until they fit flushly together. 

Yes, it is true that they removed the grid lines from the saucer in this edition. This is the only modification they made to the kit. At first I thought it would be hard to line up the decals, but it isn't so hard if you leave the original windows in place. The windows give you a reference point.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I read that it's possible to use melted glow sprue from the kit as a filler.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It could be true. I think in this process, most people will melt the plastic using model glue. They put the parts in the glue bottle and it becomes a paste. They they apply the paste to the model and when the glue dries, the part is "filled". 

I didn't do that, however.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

This is a great build!

I'm wondering what size the thinnest electro illumiscent wire they make is . . .

this build has given me a bit of a crazy idea . . .


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That's really cool!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Finally got this kit finished!
> 
> It didn't take long. I didn't have to paint the entire model, just the original windows, front and rear Nacells as well as the navigational deflector assembly.
> 
> ...


Are these all out of the box decals?


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the Tholian Web edition decal sheet_RICH.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think if filmed in black light it would glow more, anything that 'glows-in-the-dark' on tv ads is in black light. but i have seen a paint that can be switched on and off.

but i don't know if it will mix with plastic or melt it?


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Awwwww man, that's awesome!!! I have to get one of these...


----------

